# Does she have a swayback or?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like a combination of prominent withers and no topline, to me. I've been known to be wrong, though. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I would not consider that Horse to have a sway back at all.


.


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Fiouuff i'm glad to hear that she does not have a swayback, she is only 6yrs old  I think you are right, DraftyAriesMum, i don't think she has a topline..i've been having trouble with my saddle and that might be the cause


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

No sway back, am I the only one who noticed the unicorn? :lol:

I love her color pattern too!


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

hahahhaha Casey02, you made me laugh! i was kinda bored when i did that......... And thank you very much


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's not got a sway back, she's just not in good condition, no topline, peaky croup, no butt muscling, etc. Some long distance flat walking and jogging would help that real quick.


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

I do lots of walking trail rides with her and also lot of trot and canter, she actually is starting to get more butt muscling, i want to make her lose weight as well. The no topline i assume is because of my saddle... Those 2 pics were taken in april


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

joseeandjade11 said:


> I do lots of walking trail rides with her and also lot of trot and canter, she actually is starting to get more butt muscling, i want to make her lose weight as well. The no topline i assume is because of my saddle... Those 2 pics were taken in april


Most of the "no toplines" I see are because the horse isn't/hasn't been using their back and goes along with no butt muscling for an out of shape horse. Miles will cure it. I would not want to see the mare lose any weight but would like to see her muscle up.


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

This is a recent picture taken this week


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

joseeandjade11 said:


> This is a recent picture taken this week


Do you have any hills near you? Hill work, especially backing UP hill will do amazing things for muscling.


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Unfortunately we don't really have that around...just gravel roads and a few trails in the bush


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

can you get your hands on a cutter by circle y and first try a esp pad by classic equine


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

ok but what would the esp pad change or do that the other pads don't do?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Your horse has a long, weak coupling. Trotting over poles (raised 12 inches off the ground) will help build her abdominal muscles which will help her support that lone coupling. Trotting up hills on a loose rein will do the same.. but you say there are no hills.


----------

